# Belly Bands



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Who on here makes them? I saw one called a sling belly band that looks like it would really work for my boys. The regular belly bands just do not fit properly. I really need to get a grip on the weeing all over, it's making hubby and us both nuts!


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

ok this is silly but what is a belly band? LOL


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a band that goes around the males abdomen and over their privates so if they decide to pee, the urine is caught in the belly band and not all over the house. I line mine with a sanitary napkin and it holds a lot of pee. And sorry, I got mine at Petco.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lin I use ones made by Spotnotz on ebay they are really nice...she can make them wider than the normal belly bands, and yes, do line them w/ sanitary napkins, it makes them much more effective


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

ah ok! I have heard the term before just never really knew what they were used for! =)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you Kristi. I'll look into those.


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

I make belly bands for my boys. I use a layer of PUL so they don't leak out, and several rows of snaps so they are adjustable. At night time, they wear them with a cut in half diaper inside.


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

I use those panties you put on girls when they are in heat. Locco does not like having his privates covered with a band and refuses to move so i had to come up with another solution. Have a small size problem though...as usual with Locco so i will have to use the pants i have to make a model better fitted for him and i have to come up with another clever way of making them stay put as id didn't even take him 12 hours to figure out how to get out of them :-O


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

cchipman said:


> I make belly bands for my boys. I use a layer of PUL so they don't leak out, and several rows of snaps so they are adjustable. At night time, they wear them with a cut in half diaper inside.


Curious, what is PUL? I make them for Quigley as well as none on the market fit him. Interested in making a "better" one.


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

PUL is a fabric that has been laminated or treated on one side to make it waterproof, but still soft and stretchy. Most people that make diapers for their skin-kids (human babies) use PUL, that's where I got the idea to use it. This makes the belly bands completely washable so you don't have the added expense of pads or diapers every week if you build in a soaker pad. I make my girls panties with it too.

So far, I have only been able to find it at JoAnn's fabric store and online. Here in KY, it costs about $12 per yard. But JoAnn's mails out coupons for 40% off about once a month so that knocks it down to about $7. And that really isn't bad considering how many belly bands you can get cut from a yard.

Cindy


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

cchipman said:


> PUL is a fabric that has been laminated or treated on one side to make it waterproof, but still soft and stretchy. Most people that make diapers for their skin-kids (human babies) use PUL, that's where I got the idea to use it. This makes the belly bands completely washable so you don't have the added expense of pads or diapers every week if you build in a soaker pad. I make my girls panties with it too.
> 
> So far, I have only been able to find it at JoAnn's fabric store and online. Here in KY, it costs about $12 per yard. But JoAnn's mails out coupons for 40% off about once a month so that knocks it down to about $7. And that really isn't bad considering how many belly bands you can get cut from a yard.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, Great information. I have sewn all my life and never heard of this. I made Quigley's (he is incontinent due to medical issues) from flannel and lined it with plastic to make the barrier. I am going to see if I can find it at our JoAnnes next time I am there. Thank you!


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

You are welcome. In our JoAnn's, it is in the back with the utility fabrics, but I'm sure any of the people that work there could show you. It comes in a few different colors and patterns. Good luck!


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm at super zoo this week, one of the pet industry's biggests annual expos, and i noticed that Oscar Newman is making belly bands. They look like their made out of light terry cloth and embroidered with different sayings.

I didn't ask for pricing on Oscar Newman's belly bands but if they are priced anything like their other products, high end small dog clothing / accessories, it will cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Check out:
Home
I ordered 4 belly bands for Pico from this site. They are made to order and you can pick your fabric! Much less expensive than pet stores too...

Dee


----------

